# PIURA: Del Sector Oeste al Bajo Piura



## fernandoerre (Dec 29, 2009)

Qué tal! Me llamo Fernando Ríos, soy de Piura y sigo este foro desde hace más de un año. Quería aportar material, pero el no tener cámara, me impedía hacerlo. Ya tengo la Lumix que quería... sólo faltaba llegar a Piura... y ya llegué! Les posteo algunas fotos.

Estas fotos cubren la ruta del Asentamiento Humano Nueva Esperanza (Sector Oeste de la ciudad, el barrio en el que me crié), hasta el distrito de La Unión (Bajo Piura), pasando por la Av. Sánchez Cerro y Cáceres hasta la Plazuela Merino (punto de encuentro con mis amigos), regreso por la misma avenida, y sigo por la Avenida Gullman hasta salir al campo. No los aburro más. Un abrazo! Se vienen muchas fotos!

*Esta serie de fotos muestran dos vistas distintas de la misma ruta: una a las 8 am, y la otra a las 4 pm. Coloco las fotos de acuerdo a la ruta y no a la hora. ¿Me enriedo mucho, no?*

*8: 15 a.m. Día nublado, aparentemente hace frío, pero la sensación térmica revela unos 34°*


*4: 38 p.m. Av. Circunvalación en sus últimas cuadras. A dos cuadras de la primera foto. En esta zona sólo existe asfalto en la vía izquierda. Nótese el mausoleo a la derecha, en homenaje a un accidentado del año 98, aún recuerdo ese día.
*

*4:40 p.m. Zona conocida como "Los Colchoneros" por el oficio de las personas de todo el sector. En la foto, la materia prima que utilizan hace más de una década. Zona muy peligrosa.
*

*4:46 p.m. Avenida Chulucanas en sus primeras cuadras.
*

*4:50 p.m. Av. Chulucanas con Sánchez Cerro, el área en expansión. Nótese el Maestro Home Center y los lotes de Los Portales, al fondo la UCV y al extremo izquiero tanques de PetroPerú.
*

*8:22 a.m. Parroquia del AA.HH. Santa Rosa. A la altura de la casa donde nació la orquesta "Armonía 10".
*

*4:54 p.m. Una toma más cercana de la nueva área comercial de la ciudad. Dénle dos años al tema.
*

*4:55 p.m. Colegio "Harvard College" de la UCV.
*

*4:58 p.m. Terrenos de "Las Casuarinas" de Los Portales. Nótese la lotización y veredas siguientes, corresponden a la futura Urb. "Ingeniería". Dale Chechooo!
*

*8:28 a.m. Retornamos a la Sánchez Cerro, a la altura de la Romerísima "Textil Piura".
*

*8:38 a.m. ¡La piuranísima Chola Chabuca les dice Bienvenidos a Piura! He visto letreros de Agua Marina auspiciando a Movistar en Huancayo. Creo que en logística se confunden de paquetes . Llegando al Óvalo Cáceres.*


*8:41 a.m. Óvalo Cáceres.
*

*8:59 a.m. Condominios frente a la fábrica "UCISA" en la Avenida Cáceres.*


Debo salir a hacer mis últimas compras LEGALES en Las Malvinas. Un abrazo, si no termino de postear el resto hoy, QUE TENGAN TODOS USTEDES UN FELIZ AÑO! Espero poder participar en este foro muy seguido. Piura corre en desventaja respecto a los demás hermanos del norte, quiero que el archivo regional crezca. Cuidence!


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

El personaje del cartel publicitario de la Urb. Los Portales es Tongo? se le ve un poco flaco

saludos


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

cesium said:


> El personaje del cartel publicitario de la Urb. Los Portales es Tongo? se le ve un poco flaco
> 
> saludos


No es Tongo. No hay forma. Es un futbolista, ¿Sergio Ibarra puede ser?


----------



## PERUROCKER (Mar 3, 2009)

Gracias por las fotos, esperamos tus aportes. Feliz Año


----------



## FerGon (Jun 7, 2004)

kaMetZa said:


> No es Tongo. No hay forma. Es un futbolista, ¿Sergio Ibarra puede ser?


si es el checho ibarra el goleador prehistorico:lol:


bonitas fotos de Piura:cheers:


----------



## Wild_Swan (Aug 7, 2008)

Personalmente no me gustaron algunas fotos de las zonas peligrosas de Piura. En todo caso, ¿qué ciudad del mundo no tiene sus zonas peligrosas?.

Fernandoerre, bienvenido al foro. Por favor, sigue aportando con más fotos de esa hermosa ciudad norteña.


----------



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

Mas foristas de Piura que bien!, que por años era el unico que representaba a esta gran regìon!, espero tus fotos del distrito de la Uniòn.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Buenas fotos!


----------



## DoctorZero (Dec 27, 2006)

Pobre Checho, cómo lo van a confundir con Tongo. Por otro lado, el cartel de Movistar no está, para nada, al nivel de Piura.

Gracias por las imágenes.


----------



## fernandoerre (Dec 29, 2009)

*Continuación*

*9:35 a.m. Continuamos, de la Av. Cáceres entramos a la Urbanización Ignacio Merino, esta es la zona denominada "AVIFAP". Zona gobernada por hoteles *






*10:05 a.m. Salimos de Ignacio Merino hacía el barrio de Pachitea, esta foto muestra la entrada al mismo. Al subir estas fotos, quiero retratar a Piura como la conoce un piurano, más allá de la Plaza de Armas o un edificio bonito, la Piura Total*


*10: 16 a.m. Av. Málaga, seguimos en Pachitea, a la zona se le denomina Barrio Norte. Aviso de Rulli Rendo.*


*10:17 a.m. Seguimos en Málaga, a la altura del Cementerio "San Teodoro", actualmente convertido en museo.*


*10:28 a.m. Entrando al centro de la ciudad. Una toma poco usual de la Catedral de Piura. Es feriado señores, ni un alma ronda las avenidas.*


*10: 32 a.m. Plaza "Tres culturas, un soso edificio en construcción.*


*10:35 a.m. Seguimos en la Plaza con el Poder Judicial de fondo, disculpen por el Tico .*


*10:40 a.m. Toma trasera del Centro Cívico. La ciudad del eterno calor sigue nublada...*


*10:44 a.m. Por enésima vez, la Plaza de Armas.*


*10:48 a.m. Calle Libertad. Hagan cableado subterráneooo!*


*10:54 a.m. Plazuela Merino. Point de poetas, punks, criollos, heavys, skates y toda tribu urbana que se atreva aparecer por el desierto. De fondo las licorerías de a 10 soles la borrachera.*


*10: 55 a.m. El golpeado Ignacio Merino, y el pincel que nunca fue devuelto.*


*11:05 a.m. Cuadra 3 de la Av. Sánchez Cerro, dos chatarreros saliendo a laborar. El Elektra y al fondo Cosstos. Me olvidaba del Pikiss, muy buen punto al paso*


*11:06 a.m. Seguimos con el chatarrero. Edifico Atlas.*


*11: 08 a.m. Sánchez Cerro, cuadra 5.


11.10 a.m. Avenida Sánchez Cerro con Loreto.


11:14 a.m. SC con Av. Sullana. A partir de este cruce los carriles se duplican. Se supone que la nueva obra abarcará la remodelación de esta área y su expansión hasta el ex Peaje a Sullana, con tres by pass y cuatro óvalos.



11:20 a.m. SC con Gullman, a la altura del Complejo de Mercados. Zona desordenada.


11:22 a.m. Entramos a la Avenida Guillermo Gullman Lapouble (La Gullman para los amigos). Fíjense en el tráfico del carril contrario. El parque automotor crece y el casco urbano no. Comienza a salir solsito!!!


Hasta aquí la ruta va de la siguiente manera...!!!
*


----------



## fernandoerre (Dec 29, 2009)

Wild_Swan said:


> Personalmente no me gustaron algunas fotos de las zonas peligrosas de Piura. En todo caso, ¿qué ciudad del mundo no tiene sus zonas peligrosas?.
> 
> Fernandoerre, bienvenido al foro. Por favor, sigue aportando con más fotos de esa hermosa ciudad norteña.


Cuando rechacé mi trabajo en PromPerú, fue por choque de visiones. Jajaja, en realidad ellos me rechazaron. Sigo posteando. Un abrazo!


----------



## fernandoerre (Dec 29, 2009)

Skypiura said:


> Mas foristas de Piura que bien!, que por años era el unico que representaba a esta gran regìon!, espero tus fotos del distrito de la Uniòn.


Hola Sky, he visto tus aportes desde hace mucho. Ojalá podamos trabajar juntos. Muchas gracias por la bienvenida, y en el tercer aporte comienzo con el Bajo Piura, ya voy por la Av. GUllman. Un abrazo!



DoctorZero said:


> Pobre Checho, cómo lo van a confundir con Tongo. Por otro lado, el cartel de Movistar no está, para nada, al nivel de Piura.
> 
> Gracias por las imágenes.


Entendiste mi mensaje. Así es, felizmente no es el único letrero de bienvenida. Un abrazo!


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

La Sánchez Cerro no es mi avenida favorita, ver tanto asfalto bajo el son no da miuy buena sensación. Agradables las plazas del centro.


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

ME ENCANTA PIURA, EL CLIMA, SUS PLAYAS.


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Veo bastante desorden por este lado de la ciudad. No obstante, es junto con Cajamarca de las ciudades que más me gustan del norte peruano.





.


----------



## eduardo90 (Aug 6, 2008)

Uy yo pase por ahi ayer ...la verdad si hay algo que deteste de mi viaje al norte fue que es increible la cantidad de mototaxis que se ven parece la India. 
Ademas de eso no llegue a conocer Piura solo estuve de paso pero bueno sera para otra.


----------



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

*buen aporte!*



fernandoerre said:


> Hola Sky, he visto tus aportes desde hace mucho. Ojalá podamos trabajar juntos. Muchas gracias por la bienvenida, y en el tercer aporte comienzo con el Bajo Piura, ya voy por la Av. GUllman. Un abrazo!


Ah claro si es por el bien de Piura de hecho, antes de colgar fotos del distrito de la uniòn, postea tomas de catacaoooooooosssss que le antecede...


----------



## fernandoerre (Dec 29, 2009)

*11:26 Seguimos en Gullman, a la altura de la Residencial Grau.*



*11:28 Gullman a la altura de los terrenos que serán usados para el Plaza de la Luna.*


*11:29 Llegando al Cuartel de Comunicaciones "Máximo Galindo". A la derecha el barrio de San José, a la izquierda el barrio de Buenos Aires.*


*11:42 La cámara se apagó, y me comí un trayecto como de diez cuadras. Ojalá que luego pueda rescatarlo. En la foto, nuevos asentamientos humanos al suroeste de la ciudad. El tema migratorio en el norte es fuerte y complejo. Estos "ranchos" no tienen más de cuatro años.*


*11:46 a.m. LLegando a La Legua. Aún seguimos en la Av. Gullman, claro que esta zona ya es casi rural.*


*11:49 a.m. Cruce Piura y La Legua
*

*11:56 Río Piura.*


*11:59 a.m. COmienzo del Valle del Río Piura. Un milagro del desierto.*


*12:01 p.m. El Trébol. Cruce a Castilla, Chiclayo y Catacaos.
*

*12:24 El Cántaro, entrada a Catacaos.*


*12:28 p.m. Afiches cumbieros. Esencia del norte.*


*12:37 Rústica casa cercana al centro de Catacaos.*


*12:46 Señores metaleros y demás especies, si quieren buscar el culpable de tanta orquesta sonando por FM, aquí uno de los responsables. Músico de la Banda "Santa Isabel", una banda patronal que tiene 75 años. Escuela de tanta cumbia que tienen que aguantar en el micro, en la oficina, en el taxi, en el barrio, y de yapa, en los tonos de año nuevo .*


*12:56 Balcón del siglo XVIII en el Centro Histórico de Catacauuus.*


*13:15 Plaza de Armas de Catacaos.
*

*17:25 Catedral de Catacaos. Estas fotos las tomé al regreso, pero como el orden es geográfico, las coloco aquí.
*


Hasta aquí, la ruta va así... no pensé que esto sería una chambaza, es que debo juntar fotos y crear la ruta, ya que las tomas son de dos cámaras. Seguimos amigos foristas, debo trabajar a las 8 a.m. y por estar aquí ya no dormí! Un abrazo a todos! SkyPiura, deseo cumplido, ojalá encuentre más de Catacaos.


*Sigue...
Cruce con Narihualá
Valle del Bajo Piura
Pedregal Chico
La Arena
y La Unión!!!*


----------



## Luism90 (May 23, 2009)

Me parece que la zona de "La Gullman" está igual como cuando vivía por ahí a mediados de los 90's.Me hiciste recordar que la llamaban así.
Recuerdo que en aquellos años,tuve que vivir en la zona de Bs. As. porque la Villa FAP de Castilla estaba completamente ocupada y conseguimos la casa cuando a mi papá le autorizan el traslado a Lima,así que optamos por regresar a la capital.
Recuerdo que la villa de oficiales estaba en otra zona,por el local del IPSS(Hoy EsSalud),era un edificio cercado.
El mercado (eran varios en uno)era enorme y habían cientos de ambulantes (no sé como estará ahora).
Ibamos al centro para comer (recuerdo que tb íbamos a la Mutual FAP para comer cebiche,chicharrones...mi abuelo se atoró porque para él los cebiches de allá eran muy picantes,mi hermana y yo comíamos sin problemas,teniendo 5 y 4 años respectivamente)hacer compras y pasear o a Castilla para ir al cole que estaba en la Villa o a la Sanidad en el Grupo Aéreo 7 o al terminal de Civa o Cruz del Sur para ir a Lima,si no había vuelo weekend en la base.

Sobre Catacaos:
Me acuerdo el olor de la madera barnizada y mis paseos en semana santa o día de la madre.¿Cómo voy a olvidar esas plantes y rotondas de la plaza de armas?
Recuerdo que íbamos a comer y a las procesiones.
Y que derramé una botella de 1.5L de gaseosa en el restaurante y mi abuelo renegaba...tendría 4 años.

Me gustaría regresar para ver en vivo y en directo el cambio de esta ciudad,aunque no en aquellos años no me gustaba mucho la idea de vivir ahí (lejos de mi Lima),en ese lugar dejé algunos recuerdos de mi infancia noventera.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Excelente recorrido, por fin fotos diferentes de Piura, realmente me gusta, el aire tropical se siente por las calles. Algún día iré por allá.


----------

